# pike island 1-16-2010



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

:Fmy buddy and a friend fished two hours and had to fish on top....everyspace was full. i expected for someone else to report.they got 11 nice sauger16 to 21 in.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds good, haven't heard of much happening as you can see..got to tie a jig and a spoon to my rods and head down that way soon...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

kenny said they really got nice sauger,bigger than we got last year on avg let us know how you do. still a little cold for me after heart att. miss my ice fishing bad. the water came up from yesterday...from 13 ft to 18 ft now!!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone know or give me there best guess on how high the river has to be according to noaa to flood the pier at pike island? For example this morning according to noaa the river is at 18.33ft at the tailwaters at pike island where does that put the water at on the pier? The reason i am asking it would save me an hour and a half drive! Thanks!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If it's below 19 you can get on without boots, as in waders. Some guys do put waders on when it's on the pier.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you Hatchetman that will save me a lot of fuel money!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

heading down to Pike here in about an hour and going to give her hell all night into the morning, we'll see what happens.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

went to pike island had poor luck, 1 walleye 17" and 2 small sauger, only had 7 bites all night. Fished from 12:30 am to 5:30am.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

could have been worse, at least u beat the ole skunkeroo.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

at least you got to get out!!!! cool


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i fished pike island the 18th and the 23rd i caught 3 sauger the 18th one was 16in then the 23rd i caught 4 and lost a nice walleye. the 18th was my first time ever fishing the river. i just wanted to know when does the fish really turn on at pike island


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what you really need to do is watch the water level.when its 15 to 17 ft is when i ve done the best and when its 13 for a few days ,it gets good.


----------

